# French passport



## Pot herb (5 January 2014)

Hi have recently bought a 4 year old horse with a French passport, how do I get the ownership changed?
there isn't any pages in the passport that I can fill in and send off...


----------



## JCWHITE (5 January 2014)

There was a question on here during the last mionth or so, asking pretty much the same question, maybe a quick search will find it as there was a lot of good advice.


----------



## Mirirab (16 January 2014)

The seller signs the certificate of ownership and dates it (a page apart from the passport), you fill out your part, mail it to the Haras Nationaux, and get the new certificate of ownership a few weeks later.
It's also possible to do it by internet.

http://www.haras-nationaux.fr/demarches-sire/au-cours-de-la-vie/la-carte-dimmatriculation.html


----------

